# Help finding a GSD like this one! (picture&video)



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi I really really want a German Shepherd dog like this one: Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter there's also a video of him here: canineextreme.com > adult dogs > Charlie

I love him because he is so sweet, good tempered and my ideal type of dog/ color for a German Shepherd, but most good breeders I've contacted sell strictly show line GSD's they are too big, their coat is too dense and red and coarse and they are very aloof (from personal experience) 
And on the other hand working line breeders sell dogs that are fit like pit bulls, too tough for what I'm looking for.

Can you please help identifying what dog this is and where I could buy one! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My rescue gets approximately eleventy-seven GSDs that look like this per year. They're really common. Check local rescues and shelters.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Really? what's the name of that rescue? there aren't any GSD's locally, but if I can call maybe they can help! thank you!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Austin GSD Rescue in Austin, TX

If you tell us where you are located, we might be able to help you find the kind of dog you're looking for in your area.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

To me that dog appears to be american showline. Rescue would be an excellent way to go. 

If you do go with a breeder though, you need to determine what you want in the dog and what you are going to do with the dog, not which look of the lines you prefer best. Good luck!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He doesn't look American to me. Most likely German Show Lines, but he looks very young in the pictures.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Austin GSD Rescue in Austin, TX
> 
> If you tell us where you are located, we might be able to help you find the kind of dog you're looking for in your area.


Well I searched you rescue and found an adorable GSD, Turbo, do you know if the rescue ships if I cover all shipping costs?


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi! your avatar is adorable! 
Thank you! yes I want him to protect me and be my companion and be sweet! I've been checking out rescues but i'm out of sate so it's hard to rescue.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I have never heard of a rescue that ships dogs. They generally require home visits as well, so you usually have to be located within a reasonable driving distance or there must be a trusted volunteer located near you to do the visit. But you still have to visit the dog yourself and arrange transport. They won't just ship a dog to you that you like. Where are you located? Lets go from there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Gladi said:


> Well I searched you rescue and found an adorable GSD, Turbo, do you know if the rescue ships if I cover all shipping costs?


If you can go up to your User CP and add your GENERAL location you may be able to get more specific recommendations for your needs. Hard for me to recommend a dog in my area of PA if you live in Australia (well, hard for you to get the dog, not for me to recommend  )


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Gladi said:


> Well I searched you rescue and found an adorable GSD, Turbo, do you know if the rescue ships if I cover all shipping costs?


We do not ship dogs. We require you to come and meet the dog at his foster home to make sure you and the dog are suited to each other. We do adopt out of state, but you must come to where the dog is and meet his foster family and talk with them to make sure he is the right dog for you, and you are the right person for him.

We also require home visits, but we can do virtual home visits through video for people who live out of state. Or we can have someone from a rescue in your area do the home visit.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you can go up to your User CP and add your GENERAL location you may be able to get more specific recommendations for your needs. Hard for me to recommend a dog in my area of PA if you live in Australia (well, hard for you to get the dog, not for me to recommend  )


Hi! I live in Puerto Rico, I had a Rottweiler who died 4 years ago of just 6 yrs of age because of bad breeding, he inherited a neuro-muscular disease. 
I've wanted a German Shepherd for two years now, last year I did a search locally, but there is just one major breeder that purchased show dogs and breeds them, they're huger, red coated, aloof, not the type of dog I want, I want more of a companion a more normal dog like the one on the video or picture I posted. And more importantly their health wasn't guaranteed, mostly everyone I called had one of her dog's. So this year I've been looking to buy abroad and have him shipped here, but I'm having the trouble that they're strictly show line, what I don't want.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wanted to welcome you to the forum


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you mac'smom that's sweet♡


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Gladi said:


> Thank you mac'smom that's sweet♡


PLEASE fix your User CP and add Puerto Rico to your location so it can help when we recommend stuff and make suggestions.

Thanks! :wub:


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> PLEASE fix your User CP and add Puerto Rico to your location so it can help when we recommend stuff and make suggestions.
> 
> Thanks! :wub:


I just did! But really there aren't many pure bred GSD's here. :gsdhead:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The GSD as a breed is supposed to be aloof. It's actually IN the breed standard....


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Rerun said:


> The GSD as a breed is supposed to be aloof. It's actually IN the breed standard....


Seconded.. 

Gladi, have you researched the GSD at all? There is much more to them than being companions, protective, and sweet. And GSDs should be aloof. However don't mistake being aloof with strangers, as being aloof with everyone. A GSD will bond very strongly with their person. So you can't judge by how the dog meets you. 

GSDs also shouldn't be huge, the majority fall within the standard of 60-88 lbs. Your comments about color in the showlines and fitness in the working lines makes it sound like these are primary points to you in your search. Make sure you familiarize yourself with the GSD, you don't want to end up with a "pretty" dog thats a very poor match for you.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> Seconded..
> 
> Gladi, have you researched the GSD at all? There is much more to them than being companions, protective, and sweet. And GSDs should be aloof. However don't mistake being aloof with strangers, as being aloof with everyone. A GSD will bond very strongly with their person. So you can't judge by how the dog meets you.
> 
> GSDs also shouldn't be huge, the majority fall within the standard of 60-88 lbs. Your comments about color in the showlines and fitness in the working lines makes it sound like these are primary points to you in your search. Make sure you familiarize yourself with the GSD, you don't want to end up with a "pretty" dog thats a very poor match for you.


Yes I have, in fact, 15 of the working line breeders in the U.S. that I've spoken to, said they bred working line because they didn't like the character of the show dog GSD line. 
And show dogs are usually bigger that standard GSD's. 
I had a Rottweiler and although he tried to eat everyone that passed by his way he was always very energetic, always, with us, or regarding strangers. If it's a trait in his character it's how he treats others in general.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Gladi said:


> And show dogs are usually bigger that standard GSD's.


Thats incorrect. There are some show dogs that are outside the standard, as there are some working dogs as well. But show lines are one of the major portions of "standard" german shepherds. There is a breed standard and the majority fall within it. Especially in heavily shown dogs, because they can and will be measured in the SV ring. Don't write off a line of dogs just because they can be oversized. If you rule out all the lines, then you don't have anything left to work with. Find the temperament you want first in the dog, and THEN look at size and color. 

My working line female is large for a female, while my showline male was on the small side for a male.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Gladi said:


> And show dogs are usually bigger that standard GSD's.


If you stop and think about this statement for a moment, you will realize that it makes absolutely no sense, because "show dogs" have to be within standard in order to be shown. Of course, lines that aren't shown much are sometimes bred to be larger than the standard calls for. But there are some HUGE working line dogs out there as well. You are making very sweeping generalizations and it's unfortunate because you could be ruling out a very nice breeder right in your area. There may be a reason everyone has one of the dogs from that kennel.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Rerun said:


> If you stop and think about this statement for a moment, you will realize that it makes absolutely no sense, because "show dogs" have to be within standard in order to be shown. Of course, lines that aren't shown much are sometimes bred to be larger than the standard calls for. But there are some HUGE working line dogs out there as well. You are making very sweeping generalizations and it's unfortunate because you could be ruling out a very nice breeder right in your area. There may be a reason everyone has one of the dogs from that kennel.


Well, the GSD of the breeder that I went to see that was in my area was just huge, his hair was coarse and long and unkempt. He looked like a beautiful dog from afar but really as you got closer he was so huge it looked like a wild animal (and I'm used to having big dogs) She said she bought him for $4,000 because he was an award winning show dog. 
And of course the first thing I thought of when I decided I wanted the GSD breed was in temperament and their character, they are brave and loyal and brilliant! But when one looks at investing in one, one has to see physically what you're looking for, and when I researched breeders in my area GSD owners that had purchased GSD's from this breeder where the only ones to sell, and they all looked the same, very large etc..I have seen however other people with GSD's (more in the city, where it's more expensive) that are more what I'm looking for (like the pic I posted) normal black/tan impressive gorgeous dogs, but they're not breeders, so I suspect they buy abroad. Which is what I'm looking into. 
thanks for all your help.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Gladi said:


> Yes I have, in fact, 15 of the working line breeders in the U.S. that I've spoken to, said they bred working line because they didn't like the character of the show dog GSD line.
> And show dogs are usually bigger that standard GSD's.
> I had a Rottweiler and although he tried to eat everyone that passed by his way he was always very energetic, always, with us, or regarding strangers. If it's a trait in his character it's how he treats others in general.


 
You couldn't be more wrong about showlines if you tried, the last thing they are is aloof to their owners, you obviously met a strange one, and they are not huge, you need to find a good breeder and go from there, never judge a whole line of dogs based on one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

With all due respect, looking at one dog from one breeder does not constitute "show dogs" overall.

My show line male is not huge, his hair is not long and coarse, and I didn't pay near $4K for him. He is 72lbs.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> You couldn't be more wrong about showlines if you tried, the last thing they are is aloof to their owners, you obviously met a strange one, and they are not huge, you need to find a good breeder and go from there, never judge a whole line of dogs based on one.


Wow. That is NOT helpful... at all. 
If It wasn't a GERMAN shepherd, imported from Germany, The Czech Republic and Slovakia, but a "North american" breed I would NOT even consider him. Whew...Talk about a character flaw.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> Seconded..
> 
> Gladi, have you researched the GSD at all? There is much more to them than being companions, protective, and sweet. And GSDs should be aloof. However don't mistake being aloof with strangers, as being aloof with everyone. A GSD will bond very strongly with their person. So you can't judge by how the dog meets you.
> 
> GSDs also shouldn't be huge, the majority fall within the standard of 60-88 lbs. Your comments about color in the showlines and fitness in the working lines makes it sound like these are primary points to you in your search. Make sure you familiarize yourself with the GSD, you don't want to end up with a "pretty" dog thats a very poor match for you.





Rerun said:


> If you stop and think about this statement for a moment, you will realize that it makes absolutely no sense, because "show dogs" have to be within standard in order to be shown. Of course, lines that aren't shown much are sometimes bred to be larger than the standard calls for. But there are some HUGE working line dogs out there as well. You are making very sweeping generalizations and it's unfortunate because you could be ruling out a very nice breeder right in your area. There may be a reason everyone has one of the dogs from that kennel.


Every time I come here to read responses my stomach drops. Sorry, but you are making a bad impression of a breed you don't have ownership over. I'm 22 years old, dealing with two bachelors, and trying to get oriented by you people, who don't have anymore knowledge on this than anyone else. It's my fault for coming here and trying to get a constructive opinion on an inquiry I had by ordinary people who just happen to have a GSD. 
*This is why The U.S can never have good relations with any other country, it's that character you have of nagging and telling other people what to do as if you knew better, it's very insulting. You probably have no idea what I'm talking about..but trust me Vladimir Putin would.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gladi said:


> Every time I come here to read responses my stomach drops. Sorry, but you are making a bad impression of a breed you don't have ownership over. I'm 22 years old, dealing with two bachelors, and trying to get oriented by you people, who don't have anymore knowledge on this than anyone else. It's my fault for coming here and trying to get a constructive opinion on an inquiry I had by ordinary people who just happen to have a GSD.
> **This is why The U.S can never have good relations with any other country, it's that character you have of nagging and telling other people what to do as if you knew better, it's very insulting. You probably have no idea what I'm talking about..but trust me Vladimir Putin would.*


Those other posters do indeed own GSDs and are very knowledgeable. Your age and what degrees you have do not have anything to do with with finding a GSD either.You need to do more research on the GSD breed as whole. You can't base an opinion on just by seeing 1 GSD. West German Showline GSDs are NOT huge.GSDs in general, no matter the line they are from, are NOT supposed to be huge. GSDs are supposed to be a medium sized breed. 

You should be more worried about health & temperament than color. Its nice to have a color preference, but it shouldn't be your first priority when looking for a GSD. People have been helpful to you and you think they are insulting you, when really you are insulting them.

And the part that I bolded has NOTHING to do with the U.S. and you are completely wrong about Americans. Once again based on little knowledge you are making bad judgments.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Gladi said:


> Every time I come here to read responses my stomach drops. Sorry, but you are making a bad impression of a breed you don't have ownership over. I'm 22 years old, dealing with two bachelors, and trying to get oriented by you people, who don't have anymore knowledge on this than anyone else. It's my fault for coming here and trying to get a constructive opinion on an inquiry I had by ordinary people who just happen to have a GSD.
> *This is why The U.S can never have good relations with any other country, it's that character you have of nagging and telling other people what to do as if you knew better, it's very insulting. You probably have no idea what I'm talking about..but trust me Vladimir Putin would.


:hammer::hammer::hammer:

This one just needs to be let go... I'm guessing you all must be experienced poodle owners perpetrating to know about GSD's!! Lost cause...really... I'm pretty sure this person doesn't even realize that picture they posted of their ideal size German Shepherd is still a puppy and not done growing.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Liesje said:


> With all due respect, looking at one dog from one breeder does not constitute "show dogs" overall.
> 
> My show line male is not huge, his hair is not long and coarse, and I didn't pay near $4K for him. He is 72lbs.


Off topic, but he makes my heart skip he's so dang handsome!! :wub:


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

Gladi said:


> Every time I come here to read responses my stomach drops. Sorry, but you are making a bad impression of a breed you don't have ownership over. I'm 22 years old, dealing with two bachelors, and trying to get oriented by you people, who don't have anymore knowledge on this than anyone else. It's my fault for coming here and trying to get a constructive opinion on an inquiry I had by ordinary people who just happen to have a GSD.
> *This is why The U.S can never have good relations with any other country, it's that character you have of nagging and telling other people what to do as if you knew better, it's very insulting. You probably have no idea what I'm talking about..but trust me Vladimir Putin would.


wow, just wow...way to make a sweeping generalization about americans. You asked for an opinion and it turned our your preconceived notions were wrong. Instead of taking the advice you were given by knowledgeable people you insult all americans. And Vladimir Putin?? Like that authoritarian a hole has any standing to question anyone. And this is coming from a liberal. So don't confuse me with some neo conservative.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Gladi said:


> Every time I come here to read responses my stomach drops. Sorry, but you are making a bad impression of a breed you don't have ownership over. I'm 22 years old, dealing with two bachelors, and trying to get oriented by you people, who don't have anymore knowledge on this than anyone else. It's my fault for coming here and trying to get a constructive opinion on an inquiry I had by ordinary people who just happen to have a GSD.


Well there's your problem right there, this forum isn't filled with ordinary people who just happen to have a GSD. Its filled with GSD enthusiasts who devote their life to the breed and seek to know as much as they possible can. Those who work hard to keep and promote the GSD for what it is due to the passion involved. Maybe you'd have better luck at an all breed dog forum?


> *This is why The U.S can never have good relations with any other country, it's that character you have of nagging and telling other people what to do as if you knew better, it's very insulting. You probably have no idea what I'm talking about..but trust me Vladimir Putin would.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

If this description doesn't match the type of dog you are searching for, then pick a different breed.The following info is from the AKC website.

Temperament
The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships. The dog must be approachable, quietly standing its ground and showing confidence and willingness to meet overtures without itself making them. It is poised, but when the occasion demands, eager and alert; both fit and willing to serve in its capacity as companion, watchdog, blind leader, herding dog, or guardian, whichever the circumstances may demand. The dog must not be timid, shrinking behind its master or handler; it should not be nervous, looking about or upward with anxious expression or showing nervous reactions, such as tucking of tail, to strange sounds or sights. Lack of confidence under any surroundings is not typical of good character. Any of the above deficiencies in character which indicate shyness must be penalized as very serious faults and any dog exhibiting pronounced indications of these must be excused from the ring. It must be possible for the judge to observe the teeth and to determine that both testicles are descended. Any dog that attempts to bite the judge must be disqualified. The ideal dog is a working animal with an incorruptible character combined with body and gait suitable for the arduous work that constitutes its primary purpose.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Gladi said:


> Hi I really really want a German Shepherd dog like this one: Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter there's also a video of him here: canineextreme.com > adult dogs > Charlie
> 
> I love him because he is so sweet, good tempered and my ideal type of dog/ color for a German Shepherd, but most good breeders I've contacted sell strictly show line GSD's they are too big, their coat is too dense and red and coarse and they are very aloof (from personal experience)
> And on the other hand working line breeders sell dogs that are fit like pit bulls, too tough for what I'm looking for.
> ...


That dog is one of two things, either he is still a puppy, or he was neutered way before he matured and will never develop properly.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> If this description doesn't match the type of dog you are searching for, then pick a different breed.The following info is from the AKC website.
> 
> Temperament
> The breed has a distinct personality marked by direct and fearless, but not hostile, expression, self-confidence and a certain aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships. The dog must be approachable, quietly standing its ground and showing confidence and willingness to meet overtures without itself making them. It is poised, but when the occasion demands, eager and alert; both fit and willing to serve in its capacity as companion, watchdog, blind leader, herding dog, or guardian, whichever the circumstances may demand. The dog must not be timid, shrinking behind its master or handler; it should not be nervous, looking about or upward with anxious expression or showing nervous reactions, such as tucking of tail, to strange sounds or sights. Lack of confidence under any surroundings is not typical of good character. Any of the above deficiencies in character which indicate shyness must be penalized as very serious faults and any dog exhibiting pronounced indications of these must be excused from the ring. It must be possible for the judge to observe the teeth and to determine that both testicles are descended. Any dog that attempts to bite the judge must be disqualified. The ideal dog is a working animal with an incorruptible character combined with body and gait suitable for the arduous work that constitutes its primary purpose.


Exactly, I want a GSD because they have all the qualities of the perfect dog. I read the articles of the AKC website and the gsdca I have researched the breed as well as meeting them, the breed has it's own differences within itself and I'm having trouble identifying where I could find a dog like this young adult( Charlie - Import male ), as he would be my dream german shepherd, I'm not planning on participating on shows.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

At the risk of sounding obvious, why not import a dog though Canine Extreme? Why not buy the dog you just posted?


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Emoore said:


> At the risk of sounding obvious, why not import a dog though Canine Extreme? Why not buy the dog you just posted?


Yes, I really wanted to but Charlie costs $20,000. Although the trainer is an incredible Cuban, Raul, who has a great history, and who is an excellent trainer, I don't have that kind of money to invest in just the purchase price of that GSD.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow...what makes a dog worth $20,000? Not being sarcastic...seriously interested to know. Or did you mean $2,000?


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> Wow...what makes a dog worth $20,000? Not being sarcastic...seriously interested to know. Or did you mean $2,000?


Yes! I thought the same thing when he told me $20,000. Charlie is highly trained, and I kind of wish he wasn't, in the video you can see that he has a great natural temperament and is very sweet. It's sad because someone that pays $20,000 for him doesn't guarantee that they will be a perfect match, if he were my dog he would be my best friend.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> Wow...what makes a dog worth $20,000? Not being sarcastic...seriously interested to know. Or did you mean $2,000?


And I've spoken to so many breeders that sell untrained puppies for $3,000-$9,000 and they treat me like an ignorant when I say that it's too much for me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am concerned that you are thiking of the perfect match and may have unrealistic expectations for a dog unseen. There really is no "perfect" dog. We all love our dogs but I bet there is not single one that does not have some annoying quirk.

What exactly are you looking for? This dog looks unremarkable and the video shows the dog letting his handler pet him (but seems aloof there) and walks on a loose lead and does a down stay. Very minimal, not even what you would expect with the canine good citizen test many of us put on our dogs (which is not a performance title)

I really do think you should feel welcomed here but take some time and learn some more before jumping. You think people are being rude and arrogant but they are not insulting you and trying to make helpful comments.

What are your rules for bringing a dog in? Puppy or young adult? Trained or untrained? budget? What would the dogs life be like (a day in the life of your dog), etc etc.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You say now that Charlie is your ideal dog, but Charlie is exactly what you've repeatedly argued against and stated you didn't want. 



> Charlie is a very LARGE structured male


He's large, and of German Showlines.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I am concerned that you are thiking of the perfect match and may have unrealistic expectations for a dog unseen. There really is no "perfect" dog. We all love our dogs but I bet there is not single one that does not have some annoying quirk.
> 
> What exactly are you looking for? This dog looks unremarkable and the video shows the dog letting his handler pet him (but seems aloof there) and walks on a loose lead and does a down stay. Very minimal, not even what you would expect with the canine good citizen test many of us put on our dogs (which is not a performance title)
> 
> ...



Hello Jocoyn, yes that's true. I'm sorry, I've been dealing with very difficult people and breeders this month, that have disappointed me and almost made me stop my search for my GSD altogether. 

What I'm thinking is that I don't want a strictly show-line GSD, I'm not interested in participating in those shows. At first I was interested in a trained slightly older GSD (because there is an abusive person in my family, so I've never felt save, except for when I had my Rottweiler) but after doing some research on prices of trained GSD's their purchase price is too expensive for me, so now I'm thinking of getting a puppy, they grow relatively fast and bond with the owner (I really don't think a GSD needs to be trained as they are naturally protective) 

A typical day: I have a big yard, and there's a big park in my urbanization so I wanted to go there with him and practice obedience for at least 30min a day.
I would take him with me to the country side, beach or city every weekend, and he would also be with me when I have to go late at night to my university to pick something up etc...As I also never feel safe there either.

And the reason that I like Charlie is because well he seems naturally sweet, and he looks like some GSD's I saw a few years back in the city and that's when I started researching the breed. I don't expect him to be too bonded with those people in the video as they are trainers, even people who have an admiration for a breed, breed dogs, etc. may not have a connection with them, and for me it comes naturally. I am very protective of animals, am against mediocre slaughter, kosher slaughter and the export of companion and race horses for slaughter in Japan, Mexico and Canada. So the way I approach them is maybe different than a normal trainer would, I take their feelings into consideration, that woman in the video was practically hitting his head, the fact he didn't bite her was proof enough that he is trained, and in the restaurant she looked embarrassed. If I had a GSD I would be the proudest owner, like when I had my Rottweiler, and they can feel that.

Budget: I would spend $1,000-$1,5000 on the purchase price of a GSD, ideally less.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok thats a start

This is a very nice link 
Breed Types & Related Families

As is this
http://www.vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/Elements%20of%20Temperament.pdf

I think both articles should be required reading for any GSD owner . They explain a lot.

That price would probably get you a working line puppy and one could be found of lighter build, and a suitable temperament but the GSD is supposed to be tolerant but aloof and, even a little suspicous of strangers is not a bad thing if they are confident. There are sometimes Working line dogs in litters that do not have the drives for sportwork buy may still be a confident and wonderful pet. May be harder to find a black and tan with a saddle, but they do exist. (The showlines are usually more black and red like you observed) The reality is that any of the showlines cost much more.

Won't even get into discussions about protection, because I think the main protection is their deterrent value. Well, anyway....have to go but maybe these give some room for thought.

You could google the various types of German Shepherd Dogs to get more insight.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> You say now that Charlie is your ideal dog, but Charlie is exactly what you've repeatedly argued against and stated you didn't want.
> 
> 
> 
> He's large, and of German Showlines.


Lin, a dog like Charlie has always been my ideal dog, it's why I started this post in the first place. Some say he's a show line, some say he's a working line, I think he comes from Czech or Slovakia and if from Germany not from the very red show line dogs, I've been having trouble finding a GSD like him from breeders that sell show line. To me Charlie is normal looking, like a normal GSD, and that's what I want.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Are you sure there aren't any nice gsds available to rescue in Puerto Rico? I know there are a lot of homeless dogs there. 

I think you're looking for a gsd who will be a good companion, first and foremost, right? Rescues are usually full of those! My current dog and first dog absolutely fit that bill and both were rescues.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

I've searched and there are only two right now and both have hip dysplasia and are very old, after my dog died from a hereditary disease and I suffered so much I want a healthy dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't get the attitude really. You came here and posted a pic of a dog, saying you wanted a dog exactly like him. That dog is a German showline dog, fairly typically looking. It doesn't matter where he was bred or imported from, that is the type of dog he is. The pedigree doesn't magically change if the dog moves to another country. If you know so much more about it than "us people", why even ask?

Working line breeder in PR
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeders/2122.html


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Southeast

Here is the link to the GSDCA page with the GSDC of PR contact info. Many American Show Line dogs come in black and tan, are good with people, and can be protective when required. They may also fit your price range better.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Gladi said:


> I've searched and there are only two right now and both have hip dysplasia and are very old, after my dog died from a hereditary disease and I suffered so much I want a healthy dog.


Sorry about what happened to your other dog You definitely want to make sure that your new GSD has good hips and elbows, as they are a breed that is prone to these health problems.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> With all due respect, looking at one dog from one breeder does not constitute "show dogs" overall.
> 
> My show line male is not huge, his hair is not long and coarse, and I didn't pay near $4K for him. He is 72lbs.


So true, my showline female is 70 pounds and is a real sweetheart. But she WILL bark when someone comes to the door and sounds like she weighs 120.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Andaka said:


> Regional Clubs - Southeast
> 
> Here is the link to the GSDCA page with the GSDC of PR contact info. Many American Show Line dogs come in black and tan, are good with people, and can be protective when required. They may also fit your price range better.


Thank you! 
I found that breeder I was talking about that has monopolized GSD breeding in PR although they're not members of the GSDC nor the AKC, But I also found another one who maybe could have a black and tan, good tempered male, thanks!


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> So true, my showline female is 70 pounds and is a real sweetheart. But she WILL bark when someone comes to the door and sounds like she weighs 120.


That's true, the problem was that the dogs that I saw and didn't like belong to a kennel in PR that has monopolized breeding, they sell dogs then breed those dogs they sold splitting earnings and all over the country almost all GSD 'breeders' sell her same dogs and they are very unflattering and bad tempered.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Sorry about what happened to your other dog You definitely want to make sure that your new GSD has good hips and elbows, as they are a breed that is prone to these health problems.


thank you! Yes it was awful, I'm being more careful now because I really don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I don't get the attitude really. You came here and posted a pic of a dog, saying you wanted a dog exactly like him. That dog is a German showline dog, fairly typically looking. It doesn't matter where he was bred or imported from, that is the type of dog he is. The pedigree doesn't magically change if the dog moves to another country. If you know so much more about it than "us people", why even ask?
> 
> Working line breeder in PR
> Kennel Legendary K9 - German shepherd dog


Hi! I asked to get answers by knowledgable people and instead at the beginning got ganged up on, I'm not sure why. I'm not schizo I remember what I asked, repeating it in an distorted manner with a bitchy tone isn't going to make anyone more helpful or me take you more seriously. 

Sorry if it offended you but obviously you are doing the same thing, insulting me first then posting a link to try and be helpful at the same time, you sound like my dad, be mean then try to help, that's a sickness by the way, it's how an emotionally abusive person acts.

I don't get what you meant by this: "It doesn't matter where he was bred or imported from, that is the type of dog he is. The pedigree doesn't magically change if the dog moves to another country." 
The problem in my country is that the show line dog breeder has monopolized breeding here (in case you haven't read my other responses) Maybe Charlie is a show line GSD, well there are variations in the show line breed because he isn't extremely red with a slightly longer coat like the majority show lines. That's why I posted my first post to try to identify what type of GSD he was.

Anyway thanks for the link♡, he doesn't sell the GSD I want but he understood why I didn't want a dog from the Show line breeder here, and any other person who also sells her dogs.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

_*Sorry if it offended you but obviously you are doing the same thing, insulting me first then posting a link to try and be helpful at the same time, you sound like my dad, be mean then try to help, that's a sickness by the way, it's how an emotionally abusive person acts.
*_
Well Gladi, unfortunately making statements like this is not going to motivate those on this board that can truely help you.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Liesje said:


> With all due respect, looking at one dog from one breeder does not constitute "show dogs" overall.
> 
> My show line male is not huge, his hair is not long and coarse, and I didn't pay near $4K for him. He is 72lbs.


what a great looking dog!!! He is definitely the best part about this thread!:wub:


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Courtney said:


> _*
> *_
> Well Gladi, unfortunately making statements like this is not going to motivate those on this board that can truely help you.


Hmm you also can't identify the GSD...so where are the helpful people?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

No one here has insulted you. I wonder if there may be a language barrier issue going on. But I'm sure it would help you if you tried to not jump to conclusions of tone or intent outside of whats been written.



Gladi said:


> Hmm you also can't identify the GSD...so where are the helpful people?


You've attacked them all for trying to help you.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> No one here has insulted you. I wonder if there may be a language barrier issue going on. But I'm sure it would help you if you tried to not jump to conclusions of tone or intent outside of whats been written.
> 
> 
> You've attacked them all for trying to help you.


No. 95% of people here have not tried to help me. She didn't even address the title of the post, just came by to post a completely useless comment. I've been reading many other posts and it always happens to the person posting, they are honest and then repliers ridicule them, and then say sorry don't take it personally or something. It is not a language barrier because on yahoo answers I've never felt like this, everyone is genuinely helpful, maybe it's the points incentive that makes the quality of answers upgrade. Here people try to be funny and it comes of wrong or have to point out how WRONG you are before they can make a constructive opinion. 
Repliers were ganging up on me, why do they have to part from the notion that I'm an ignorant and begin their comment with 'Have you learned anything at all!' "DO your research!!" "have you even researched the breed" and angry face (which I can't interpret any other way but as an angry face)
instead of just reading my question and helping if they can.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Gladi said:


> No. 95% of people here have not tried to help me. She didn't even address the title of the post, just came by to post a completely useless comment. I've been reading many other posts and it always happens to the person posting, they are honest and then repliers ridicule them, and then say sorry don't take it personally or something. It is not a language barrier because on yahoo answers I've never felt like this, everyone is genuinely helpful, maybe it's the points incentive that makes the quality of answers upgrade. Here people try to be funny and it comes of wrong or have to point out how WRONG you are before they can make a constructive opinion.
> Repliers were ganging up on me, why do they have to part from the notion that I'm an ignorant and begin their comment with 'Have you learned anything at all!' "DO your research!!" "have you even researched the breed" and angry face (which I can't interpret any other way but as an angry face)
> instead of just reading my question and helping if they can.


There is no language barrier going on, as Gladi obviously has no problem whatsoever writing in English. Gladi simply asked for help from this German Shepherd forum with trying to find a GSD that suits her/him. So Gladi wants to become a proud owner of a GSD, and wants to make sure that the dog is a good match for her/him. Lets either help this person, or leave them alone.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Gladi, I don't see anyone really insulting you either,,you asked a question and it's been answered, because you don't want to accept the answer , well what can I say?

You've been given a couple of suggestions for gsd's in your area, while you may want a certain color (and we all have our preferences), it sounds like you are quite limited in what's available therefore, I think, you need to concentrate on health and temperament FIRST. 

Let's put it this way, would you rather have a dog that 'looked like Charlie",,that was a pain in the butt, couldn't be taken out in public, a biting machine with major health problems, or would you rather just HAVE a good tempered, healthy dog that may not be the color you want?? 

If you saw dogs you liked in the city, I suggest you go back there, search them out and ask those people where they got their dogs from. 

IF you can find someone to ship a dog in to you, you will be required to pay shipping costs as well, so you may end up having to spend more than 1500$..

Good luck in your search.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

can anone tell me what type of GSD THIS IS ?:gsdhead:


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Gladi, I don't see anyone really insulting you either,,you asked a question and it's been answered, because you don't want to accept the answer , well what can I say?
> 
> You've been given a couple of suggestions for gsd's in your area, while you may want a certain color (and we all have our preferences), it sounds like you are quite limited in what's available therefore, I think, you need to concentrate on health and temperament FIRST.
> 
> ...


Hi Jakoda! Yes I'll do that, it was some dude, but maybe I could try to post something that says looking to buy GSD's or something, I'll focus on temperament and health although I think it goes hand in hand with type of GSD and what the breeder focuses on and I'm not interested in a strictly show line GSD (more about maintaining certain features) nor a strictly work line GSD (they focus on higher energy dogs). Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't think there's a language barrier, I think there's an "internet barrier." There is no way to hear what a person means when they type, so the OP (and others) can become confused about intentions and meaning. 

To the OP: the "showlines vs. workinglines" is an endless, often ugly debate in the GSD world. Not all people are in one particular "camp" but some are very strongly showline and very anti working line, or vice versa. To use anti-showline as an example, I have heard anti-showline people say that "All showlines are crippled" or "all showlines are oversized," or "All showlines have bad color/pigment," etc. etc. etc. Imagine you have a dog you love with all your heart and soul. That dog just happens to be a showline. Someone comes along and says, "All showlines are worthless cripples." Since your dog IS a showline, that person might as well have just said "YOUR DOG is a worthless cripple." See how people can easily get offended? You essentially stated that showlines are bigger than the standard. In a sense, you were implying that showline GSDs aren't "true" GSDs... or at least that's how people took it.

That's why people got defensive.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> There is no language barrier going on, as Gladi obviously has no problem whatsoever writing in English. Gladi simply asked for help from this German Shepherd forum with trying to find a GSD that suits her/him. So Gladi wants to become a proud owner of a GSD, and wants to make sure that the dog is a good match for her/him. Lets either help this person, or leave them alone.


Thank you♡ Germanshepherdlova!!!!!!!
(ps I'm a 22 year old girl)


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I don't think there's a language barrier, I think there's an "internet barrier." There is no way to hear what a person means when they type, so the OP (and others) can become confused about intentions and meaning.
> 
> To the OP: the "showlines vs. workinglines" is an endless, often ugly debate in the GSD world. Not all people are in one particular "camp" but some are very strongly showline and very anti working line, or vice versa. To use anti-showline as an example, I have heard anti-showline people say that "All showlines are crippled" or "all showlines are oversized," or "All showlines have bad color/pigment," etc. etc. etc. Imagine you have a dog you love with all your heart and soul. That dog just happens to be a showline. Someone comes along and says, "All showlines are worthless cripples." Since your dog IS a showline, that person might as well have just said "YOUR DOG is a worthless cripple." See how people can easily get offended? You essentially stated that showlines are bigger than the standard. In a sense, you were implying that showline GSDs aren't "true" GSDs... or at least that's how people took it.
> 
> That's why people got defensive.


That's very helpful, I'm sorry, I was just trying to get this whole thing straight about which dogs are which because it has been confusing me, and the dogs I saw in my country freaked me out a little bit, so I was trying to not get one like the ones they breed here.
I also love Rottweilers!, I had one and just finished uploading some pics of him! GSD's and Rottweilers are definitely very noble, outstanding breeds and my favorite!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Well it's not necessarily true that the working lines are all focused on higher energy. while they may focus on it, you'll find not all puppies will be like this.

I would also go visit the kennel that was posted, LegendaryK9 I believe it was, go meet their dogs, it doesn't cost anything to check them out, who knows you may find something you like.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Rerun said:


> If you stop and think about this statement for a moment, you will realize that it makes absolutely no sense, because "show dogs" have to be within standard in order to be shown.


 That isn't necessarily true with American showlines. Most of the Amline GSDs I see at shows are on the upper end of the standard or oversized. I showed my male who was 28" at the shoulder and he was considered "average sized". There is no size DQ in the AKC standard.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Gladi said:


> I also love Rottweilers!, I had one and just finished uploading some pics of him! GSD's and Rottweilers are definitely very noble, outstanding breeds and my favorite!


Yay, a fellow Rottie lover! GSDs and Rotties go very well together... mine all have similar play styles: very "rough and tumble."


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Charlie is a West German show line GSD. Miikka, my GSD, is WGSL. 

She is a wonderful dog...best dog we’ve ever had! Very, very smart, very nice drives, but will usually settle down when I want her to. 

As far as her coat goes; Miikka has very soft, shiny, thick fur. I think the coarseness of the dog you were looking at is because of poor grooming and/or poor diet. Feeding your dog a good diet/food will result in a much nicer, healthier looking coat.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Miikkas mom said:


> Charlie is a West German show line GSD. Miikka, my GSD, is WGSL.
> 
> She is a wonderful dog...best dog we’ve ever had! Very, very smart, very nice drives, but will usually settle down when I want her to.
> 
> As far as her coat goes; Miikka has very soft, shiny, thick fur. I think the coarseness of the dog you were looking at is because of poor grooming and/or poor diet. Feeding your dog a good diet/food will result in a much nicer, healthier looking coat.


That is absolutely brilliant! The dog I saw was eating dried food with colorant in it, he let me near him and everything but he wasn't very happy with his owners and neither was I, not trust worthy people to me. His coat has hunted me ever since in the search for my GSD! But it was because he was definitely unkempt! thanks!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm not trying to be rude, but in my opinion it will be very difficult for you to find a dog "like Charlie" unless you go and meet the parents. Like you said, there are no dogs like that in PR so your only option is to import. Can you trust a good breeder to import you a dog that you like, probably, but it will cost way more than $1500. You're also looking at a video of a very well trained dog. You posted earlier that you don't think a GSD needs training as it is" naturally protective," this is a myth, you can read other posts about it. Will your GSD bark and freak out if there is something it is unsure about, absolutely, but without proper training it will never be able to truly protect you from an attacker. If your GSD doesn't prevent the attack just by being there, the person is probably ready to deal with it. If you're really ready to take the next step and purchase one, really start contacting breeders in the states that have been recommended, but also understand why they are so hesitant to speak with you. Not many GSD's from the United States are exported and it is a much bigger hassle for a breeder to do so then just sell one to someone either close by or even in a different state.

Has anyone looked at Charlie's pedigree, maybe that will help link him to other dogs available and point her in the direction of that breeder?


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Ok, I'm not trying to be rude, but in my opinion it will be very difficult for you to find a dog "like Charlie" unless you go and meet the parents. Like you said, there are no dogs like that in PR so your only option is to import. Can you trust a good breeder to import you a dog that you like, probably, but it will cost way more than $1500. You're also looking at a video of a very well trained dog. You posted earlier that you don't think a GSD needs training as it is" naturally protective," this is a myth, you can read other posts about it. Will your GSD bark and freak out if there is something it is unsure about, absolutely, but without proper training it will never be able to truly protect you from an attacker. If your GSD doesn't prevent the attack just by being there, the person is probably ready to deal with it. If you're really ready to take the next step and purchase one, really start contacting breeders in the states that have been recommended, but also understand why they are so hesitant to speak with you. Not many GSD's from the United States are exported and it is a much bigger hassle for a breeder to do so then just sell one to someone either close by or even in a different state.
> 
> Has anyone looked at Charlie's pedigree, maybe that will help link him to other dogs available and point her in the direction of that breeder?


Hi!! Matermchik!! You're right, I've thought about those things, it's why I've been hesitant about just buying any GSD here, I think I will have to train him, I was reading an article about training GSD's and it's importance, it says that even Michael Jordan's son "Michael Jordan (the basketball player). When his son is 20 years old will he be able to play NBA basketball? The answer is no - not unless he has been trained as a young boy. He certainly has the genetic make-up to play ball, but unless he has been trained and his natural drives developed into basic skills he could never play professional ball." So I'm really going to have researching where I can train him.
People here have been persuading me to better find a breed locally and I did find one, against all odds, that isn't affiliated with that other breeder whose dogs I didn't like, I'll attach a pic of the father, I have to ask about his health because it is my #1 concern 

They don't have Charlies pedigree on the website but I saw they have a pic of his grandfather novalino, so his built is not because Charlie is young but because that's how those dogs are, here's his grandfather:









Thanks for all your advice♡


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The specifics of the build that people were referring to are due to immaturity, and are not present in Novalino.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Gladi said:


> Wow. That is NOT helpful... at all.
> If It wasn't a GERMAN shepherd, imported from Germany, The Czech Republic and Slovakia, but a "North american" breed I would NOT even consider him. Whew...Talk about a character flaw.


Whew! Talk about a great approach to get help!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Gladi said:


> Every time I come here to read responses my stomach drops. Sorry, but you are making a bad impression of a breed you don't have ownership over. I'm 22 years old, dealing with two bachelors, and trying to get oriented by you people, who don't have anymore knowledge on this than anyone else. It's my fault for coming here and trying to get a constructive opinion on an inquiry I had by ordinary people who just happen to have a GSD.
> *This is why The U.S can never have good relations with any other country, it's that character you have of nagging and telling other people what to do as if you knew better, it's very insulting. You probably have no idea what I'm talking about..but trust me Vladimir Putin would.


 
So why don't you just ignore all of us in the US and buy your dog from Russia? 

I don't know from experience but I am sure that you can find someone in Russia that will sell you a GSD.


----------



## Алексей (Apr 23, 2011)

codmaster said:


> So why don't you just ignore all of us in the US and buy your dog from Russia?
> 
> I don't know from experience but I am sure that you can find someone in Russia that will sell you a GSD.


We do, why?


----------



## Алексей (Apr 23, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Whew! Talk about a great approach to get help!


Hey, Heey!!!!! Why being so hateful?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Алексей;2114029 said:


> *We do, why?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure what you are asking above?
> 
> I was simply suggesting an alternative to the OP when he seemed so negative to those of us in the US and our GSD's! If one doesn't like something, no need to try it, simply go somewhere else!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Алексей;2114030 said:


> Hey, Heey!!!!! Why being so hateful?


 
No hate at all involved, just a helpful suggestion to the OP.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

codmaster said:


> So why don't you just ignore all of us in the US and buy your dog from Russia?
> 
> I don't know from experience but I am sure that you can find someone in Russia that will sell you a GSD.





Алексей;2114030 said:


> Hey, Heey!!!!! Why being so hateful?


Codmaster, was that you trying to be sarcastic? I'm confused, because it came out as lame.

Wao Thank you Alexei, you are a real gentleman♡
That's a gorgeous horse you have!!!!


----------



## Алексей (Apr 23, 2011)

ty!!!! he's a black Clydesdale I adopted when in Australia, his name is Zeus.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

**Deleted- No Political Discussions 

02/25/09 Policy Regarding Political Discussions


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Gladi,


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

**Deleted- No Political Discussions 

02/25/09 Policy Regarding Political Discussions


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyway, good luck with your search for a GSD.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

**Deleted- No Political Discussions 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...9-policy-regarding-political-discussions.html


----------



## Алексей (Apr 23, 2011)

**Deleted- No Political Discussions 

02/25/09 Policy Regarding Political Discussions


----------



## Алексей (Apr 23, 2011)

Gladi, Charlie (CE) looks west german showline to me but there is no pedigree posted on CE website so it'll be hard to tell, it's better to get in touch with the breeder and ask, maybe they'll be honest about it.

The dog from Puerto Rico looks great, tell me when you meet him OK?

good luck!


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

**Deleted- No Political Discussions 

02/25/09 Policy Regarding Political Discussions


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Алексей;2114070 said:


> Gladi, Charlie (CE) looks west german showline to me but there is no pedigree posted on CE website so it'll be hard to tell, it's better to get in touch with the breeder and ask, maybe they'll be honest about it.
> 
> The dog from Puerto Rico looks great, tell me when you meet him OK?
> 
> good luck!


Yes I know!! I'll contact Raul on monday and let you know too!! thx!

I love Clydesdales!! my favorite type of horse, aside from Secretariat of course, but he was just amazing, although I'm not into horse racing anymore.

I much prefer the black clydesdale to the brown one in the budweiser commercial! gorgeous horse, do you have any videos of him??♡


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Gladi said:


> I much prefer the black clydesdale to the brown one in the budweiser commercial! gorgeous horse, do you have any videos of him??♡


You'd probably really like Percherons then


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

**Deleted- No Political Discussions 

02/25/09 Policy Regarding Political Discussions


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> the dog in the pics looks like he's blk&red to me. show dogs
should be within the standard. you can fine show dogs
in other colors besides blk&red.

2>>>> with training and socializing you shape the dog.



Gladi said:


> 1>>>> I love him because he is so sweet, good tempered and my ideal type of dog/ color for a German Shepherd, but most good breeders I've contacted sell strictly show line GSD's they are too big, their coat is too dense and red and coarse and they are very aloof (from personal experience)
> 
> 2>>>> And on the other hand working line breeders sell dogs that are fit like pit bulls, too tough for what I'm looking for.
> 
> Can you please help identifying what dog this is and where I could buy one! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> You'd probably really like Percherons then


Wao you have a German Shepherd and a horse!!!!!!! What a dream!!! that horse is absolutely gorgeous!! so tall and handsome! I would love to have a horse!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

All this deleted no political discussions banter makes me feel like I'm living in a different country....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Zoeys mom said:


> All this deleted no political discussions banter makes me feel like I'm living in a different country....


It is almost impossible it seems that on this board people can't have a political discussion without resorting to personal attacks.  That is why we have the no political discussion rule.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Gladi said:


> Wao you have a German Shepherd and a horse!!!!!!! What a dream!!! that horse is absolutely gorgeous!! so tall and handsome! I would love to have a horse!


That horse isn't mine, I grabbed the photo online. I don't currently have a horse but I used to. Had to sell them due to financial struggles. I used to love taking my GSDs along for trail rides. I work training horses and teaching riding lessons.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Heh!


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> That horse isn't mine, I grabbed the photo online. I don't currently have a horse but I used to. Had to sell them due to financial struggles. I used to love taking my GSDs along for trail rides. I work training horses and teaching riding lessons.


That sounds wonderful, I love being around horses, they're amazing, yes it's very expensive to care for a horse, they even need dentists!! I really loved the movie that was made about secretariat, where John Malkovich plays the trainer, he's so great.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Gladi said:


> I love him because he is so sweet, good tempered and my ideal type of dog/ color for a German Shepherd, but most good breeders I've contacted sell strictly show line GSD's they are *too big, their coat is too dense and red and coarse and they are very aloof (from personal experience) *
> *And on the other hand working line breeders sell dogs that are fit like pit bulls, too tough for what I'm looking for.*





Gladi said:


> I've been dealing with very difficult people and breeders this month, that have disappointed me and almost made me stop my search for my GSD altogether.


I think you're being the difficult one. You're calling breeders and asking them for a GSD, but without the traits of one. I'd be frustrated too. 

To be quite frank, I'm a little irritated with this trend of people wanting a generic dog. Friendly, but will protect when necessary, etc.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am not sure how much there is to choose from in Puerto Rico. Are there many GSD breeders there?


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I think you're being the difficult one. You're calling breeders and asking them for a GSD, but without the traits of one. I'd be frustrated too.
> 
> To be quite frank, I'm a little irritated with this trend of people wanting a generic dog. Friendly, but will protect when necessary, etc.


Haha why would anyone get irritated about someone else's ideal dog. And I'm calling breeders after I've researched their website to ask about pricing and shipping. 
... On the other hand, Your dog is a reeaally pure, non generic, "GSD?" ...lol.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am also irritated by the OPs tone, rudeness and arrogance towards board members in addition to the political attacks and political agenda she tried to feed us.
Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I think you're being the difficult one. You're calling breeders and asking them for a GSD, but without the traits of one. I'd be frustrated too.
> 
> To be quite frank, I'm a little irritated with this trend of people wanting a generic dog. Friendly, but will protect when necessary, etc.


And what constitutes as non-generic? Is Charlie Generic? It is so weird people are getting offended over a breed they have no ownership over. The GSD was a breed that was invented TO PROTECT and to BE FRIENDLY! they mixed wolf into the breed and it could not be domesticated so that wasn't useful instead was seen as a problem, because they needed a friendly dog but protective dog, and now you are saying that is a bad thing! a generic dog??? :crazy: who are you? and what makes your opinion relevant?
Keep in mind the GSD breed was not made to be for shows, -that- was later invented.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Gladi said:


> :crazy: who are you? and what makes your opinion relevant?


Maybe you need to apply this to yourself.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> Maybe you need to apply this to yourself.


I'm asking a question.


----------



## Алексей (Apr 23, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> I am also irritated by the OPs tone, rudeness and arrogance towards board members in addition to the political attacks and political agenda she tried to feed us.
> Don't feed the troll.





RebelGSD said:


> Maybe you need to apply this to yourself.


No need to insult the young lady. What happened are you already finished insulting, and giving useless information to 3jvj?

Where does your anger come from? not knowing the answer to her question?

Gladi, don't listen to a dude that uses smilies...that is just wrong.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Алексей;2114070 said:


> The dog from Puerto Rico looks great, tell me when you meet him OK?





Алексей;2116702 said:


> No need to insult the young lady. What happened are you already finished insulting, and giving useless information to 3jvj?
> 
> Where does your anger come from? not knowing the answer to her question?
> 
> Gladi, don't listen to a dude that uses smilies...that is just wrong.


Haha Alexei, you are always such a gentleman! thank you!
I haven't been able to do much more (I just found out I may have diabetes)



Pattycakes said:


> opcorn:


Hahaha


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Closing this thread now.

To our members, thank you for your time trying to educate this person. However there is no point any longer as the OP, along with his/her new "friend" (a duplicate account for the OP) has been banned for repeated rule violations. The alter ego was the last straw.

-Admin


----------

